# Como darle mas nitidez a mi sistema de audio



## osval (Nov 29, 2007)

Saludos compañeros.
Tengo un pequeño dilema, ya que no se que comprar para darle mas nitidez y calidad a mi sistema de audio. Tengo pensado comprarme un ecualizador Behringer fbq 1502, pero mirando en un post del foro dicen que un ecualizador no es lo maximo para realzar la calidad del sonido. Mi sistema consta de una consola Behringer Xenyx 802, un amplificador hecho por mi con una tarjeta rca de 500W por canal, unas cabinas con parlante de 15" x 1000W y la fuente sonora es mi pc con winamp con poderoso dfx. Por favor necesito una asesoria para saber en que invertir mejor mi dinero y no malgastarlo en cosas que despues me voy a arrepentir.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2007)

Un equipo de sonido excelente con malos parlantes suena MAL
Unos parlantes excelentes con un equipo de sonido malo suena aceptable.

A mi criterio la mejor inversion es siempre unos muy buenos parlantes.



Edita el titulo del post, es poco informaciónrmativo


----------



## Nimer (Nov 29, 2007)

Dependiendo el dinero que tengas, podes estirarte a comprar otro amplificador, solo para los agudos, y otro solo para los medios, y tener un sistema de 3 vias.
todo con sus filtros.
Como dice Fogonazo, unos buenos parlantes..
Y si usas el winamp, tenes en la página del mismo un ecualizador que tiene como 80 bandas. Si te ponés, podes dejar el sonido muy lindo.


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Primero cambiaría el Winamp por el BMP Studio.
Sería bueno que nombraras la marcas de las cajas o de los parlantes, para tener una idea de que equipo tienes.

Saludos


----------



## osval (Nov 29, 2007)

bueno las cajas son modelo selenium con driver VBT115B2 y la marca de los parlantes son Supertone (no muy conocidas). por favor mas información


----------



## Nimer (Nov 29, 2007)

Contá tambien que si de verdad buscas calidad, un mp3 tiene frecuencias modificadas..
es audio comprimido y si tenes un oído exigente, no te va a gustar..
Lo mejor es cd de audio, que haya sido grabado desde .wav u original.
Si pasaron de mp3 a cd de audio seguimos en la misma..


----------



## osval (Nov 29, 2007)

aqui les va el plano de la caja


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2007)

Cuando dices "Nitidez" te refieres a que le falta agudos, graves, mucha cantidad de medios.

Igualmente a las cajas que tienes las complementaría con unas tobogan de 18 con parlante SoundBarrier de la linea vieja o JBL.

Saludos


----------



## electro-man (Jun 29, 2008)

como dijeron arriba el mp3 para escucharlo de esa forma no sirve, porque son frecuencias modificadas, suena mal debido a que las frecuencias mas agudas se han eliminado cuando se graba a este formato, para comprimir a mp3 las frecuencias menos importantes se eliminan, y los agudos que escuchas en realidad tu los haces psicoacusticamente.
yo analize un mp3 con analizador de espectro y veia como los agudos no existian.

es un costo de la pirateria y comodidad jejejeje si quieres escuchar bien compra cd`s con archivos wav (cd's normales) u originales.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 29, 2009)

Amigos, devido al tema del post tengo varias inquietudes:
- Que seria mas importante para un PC que se va a usar para reproduccir musica, mas memoria RAM o mas procesador, ya que solamente le instalaria el sistema operativo (Win-xp) , el reproductor virtual DJ y el paquete de codecs.

- Empece a usar mi pc para mi sonido y me doy cuenta que se pierde un poco la calidad en altos, les cuento que siempre grabo la musica al PC en formato mp3 a 192Kbps (antes a 128k) y ya no puedo hacer nada para volver atras, lo que quisiera seria mejorar la respuesta en altos y no se si comprando una tarjeta de sonido de mejor calidad que la que trae incorporada la board se note la mejora ya que no quisiera perder la plata.  He escuchado de la SoudBlaster y me han dicho que es de buena calidad.

La raiz del asunto es el brillo, ya que eso es lo que se degrada al usar el PC.

gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 1, 2009)

Fogonazo sera que puedes echarme una mano.

Disculpa lo del post repetido, pense que ya este post habia quedado olvidado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo sera que puedes echarme una mano..


¿ Cual es tu fuente de sonido para grabar a la PC ?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 1, 2009)

Grabo desde CDs de audio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2009)

Emplea el formato .WAB con tu programa ripeador, te dará archivos gigantes pero no afecta la calidad.
También puede emplear una mayor capacidad de almacenaje por segundo, por ejemplo 320Kb/s

Todos los formatos comprimidos mp2, mp3, mp4, Etc siempre pierden algo de información durante la compresión.

Prueba con otros programas de ripeado, los hay mejores y peores


----------



## maxep (Feb 2, 2009)

primero que anda cambia tu reproductor por el foobar 2000. te lo recomiendo.. mucho mas power. mejor escenario estereo. y mucha calidad


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que ya tengo la musica copiada en el PC a 128 y 192k


----------



## acussep (Feb 2, 2009)

De ahora en adelante deberías probar con formatos alternativos "lossless" (libre de perdida) como el flac. La compresion promedio (2:1) esta lejos de la del mp3 en 128kbps (11:1), pero no se pierde calidad. Tambien hay otros formatos alternativos de compresión como el ogg ( no es lossless). En mi caso uso el winamp con un plugin llamado Enhancer que mejora un poco la experiencia de escucha de los mp3, es algo similar al antes mencionado DFX, pero gratis y un tanto mas configurable. De estos plugin de DSP hay muchos para bajar en la pagina del winamp, podés experimentar a gusto.
Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Creen que la tarjeta de sonido nueva mejorara un poco el sonido, porque despues del pc, tengo equalizador y croosover.

Voy a buscar esos plugins, gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## acussep (Feb 2, 2009)

Yo he encontrado diferencias abismales entre placas de sonido, las onboard suelen ser lo peor de lo peor, el nivel de ruido es demencial en todas las entradas y salidas. Una buena placa puede hacer la diferencia...si el resto de tu cadena de audio está a la altura. Lo importante es poder definir cuál es el eslabón mas débil, y cambiarlo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Y con respecto a las caracteristicas del PC que seria lo ideal, mas RAM o mas procesador.


----------



## acussep (Feb 2, 2009)

Ni la cantidad de memoria ni el procesador van influir en la calidad de sonido (para reproducir al menos). Hoy en dia la potencia de la PC promedio esta muuuuuy por arriba de lo minimo necesario para solo reproducir mp3. En casos extremos (y estoy hablando de PCs de mas de 10 años de antiguedad) quizas tengas que prescindir del DSP.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

OK compañeros muchas gracias por sus respuestas

He concluido lo siguiente:

-No influye las caracteristicas de la PC en cuanto a calidad de sonido "por lo menos debe tener las     minimas caracteristicas para soportar el sistema operativo y el software de reproduccion".

-Es bueno tener una buena tarjeta de sonido, ya que influye en gran medida en la calidad de la reproduccion.

-De ahora en adelante grabare a 320k o en formato que ofrezca pocas perdidas.

Si hay alguna sugerencia adicional...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Emplea el formato .WAB con tu programa ripeador, te dará archivos gigantes pero no afecta la calidad.
> También puede emplear una mayor capacidad de almacenaje por segundo, por ejemplo 320Kb/s
> 
> Todos los formatos comprimidos mp2, mp3, mp4, Etc siempre pierden algo de información durante la compresión.
> ...




HAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!1!11 Mis ojos!1!1

Wav fogonazo, WAV!, de WAVe, que significa onda.

Oscar tio, olvidate de los mp3, como ya te han dicho la perdida es brutal y le mete tijeretazo a las ondas fuera de rango auditivo.

En mi opinion, un PC no es el medio adecuado, ya haciendo uso de salidas de audioHD no pasarias de un stereo. La maxima calidad que yo he oido en PC salia de una Creative 7.1 con X-fi, el audio era procesado por un programa propio de creative.

Sin hacer uso de API´s se sigue notando una diferencia notable entre este programa ya mentado (el de creative) y cualquier otro reproductor, en mi opinion simplemente esta mejor programado para tratar el audio, lo saca mas claro y nitido. 

Y si ya lo que quieres es "la crema" el PC es lo peor devido a que solo te va a dejar sacar 2 lineas, si tubieras SPIDF otro gallo cantaria. Una solucion tipo 200 canales  para un stereo, con 200 amplificadores, 200 filtros y 200 altavoces especificos seria lo mejor que pudieses oir, y no, no seria lo ideal (lo ideal serian 44000 altavoces, amplificadores...).

Yo siempre he pensado que la mayor defenestracion del audio esta en hacer que una sola membrana se encarge de mas de una frecuencia simultaneamente, ya que por cojones hay una que queda suprimida, mezclar en el aire le da una nitidez incomparable, aunque bueno, la verdad que antes que meterme en algo tan extremo ajutaba bien, pero que bien, las cuentas de algun aplificador stereo con 3 canales de calidad.

En resumen: la fuente importa y mucho, las API´s importan y mas todabia porque han sido desarrolladas especialmente para lo que deseas, el sofware del reproductor ES VITAL, el hardware de un PC es muy limitado en lo que respecta a audio a no ser que tengas una salida SPIDF, pero ante todo mezclar en el aire es lo que da mejor resultado SIEMPRE.

Por cierto, yo si oigo la "fritanga" en los MP3, pero la mayoria de la peña ni se entera, es mas, si alguien es capaz de apreciar la perdida con un wav se quedan contentos, pero como para gustos estan los colores se invento el AC3


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jajaja te asustas de "WAB" y pones "XiFi"?


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

por cierto, quien ha dicho que no se pueda obtener una calidad inmejorable con el ordenador reproduciendo desde una fuente sin perdida?
Hasta con una genius eres libre de cambiar los operacionales por unos burr brown y asi disfrutar del buen sonido...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

danirebollo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmm... cierto, groso error mio, sin embargo he aqui el porque me equivoque:



			
				Google: Xi Fi dijo:
			
		

> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 90,800 de creative xi fi. (0.05 segundos)



Al parecer 90.000 personas mas se equivocan al escribirlo foneticamente, pero nada comparado con los 6 millones que lo saben escribir bien.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

danirebollo dijo:
			
		

> por cierto, quien ha dicho que no se pueda obtener una calidad inmejorable con el ordenador reproduciendo desde una fuente sin perdida?
> Hasta con una genius eres libre de cambiar los operacionales por unos burr brown y asi disfrutar del buen sonido...



Yo lo que digo es que la calidad depende de 4 factores:
1-fuente
2-tratamiento
3-ruido del amplificador
4-altavoces

El punto 1 esta claro, el 2 es el que pongo en tela de juicio en un PC con los reproductores mas comunes, el 3 a estas alturas esta casi totalmente superado, y el punto 4 ya es relativo puesto que depende del tipo de sistema (monoaural, estereo, 5.1,...) y del numero de aplificadores dedicados (1 por canal; 3 por canal para bajos, medios y agudos; 22000 por canal, uno por frecuencia audible;...)

Asi que pongamonos finos y pidamos un sistema stereo con 3 amplificadores por canal, eso son 6 amplificador, cada uno con su respectiva fuente. Pues bien, podriamos partir 2 canales para distribuirlos por los 6 amplificadores recreando los fragmentos segmentados por hard en cada salida, o podriamos aprovechar los 6 canales del wav para dejar que estos se mezclen en el aire tal y como el editor del CD deseeo, o podriamos extraer por software 6 canales independientes para poder tener el sistema stereo y que cada amplificador se encarge de un grupo (grabes medios...).
De los 3 casos solo 1 lo podrias hacer con un PC con salida stereo, aunque sea HD; sin embargo podrias realizar los 3 casos con una salida SPIDF, pero lo normal es que los PC no la lleven (sobre todo los portatiles).

Asi que no me resulta tan extraño oir que con un PC no puedas obtener una calidad inmejorable, *sobre todo por el puto ventilador que esta siempre ronroneando*. Ahora razonando en serio, si que se puede sacar un buen audio de cualquier PC pero ni de coña exquisito, para eso ya hay toda una industria de audio dedicada, y si quieres un audio mejor de lo normal en un PC (aun a pesar del ventilador) hay tambien una industria que te pondra las cosas mas faciles y mejor de lo que tu puedas hacer. Hay que tener en cuenta que cuando mejor se aprecia el audio es a volumenes bajos, que es cuando mas les cuesta a los apmlis responder y cuando mejor se adapta el oido, un PC ya rompre esta premisa por el mero echo de su refrigeracion.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Bueno muchachos la aplicacion es en una especie de discomovil, nada de sonido en directo es solamente poner musica en un baile, elegi el PC por facilidad porque antes lo hacia con CD y era mas complicado los cambios de musica y las unidades de CD se desgastaban bastante, lo que yo pienso hacer es lo siguiente:

Comprar una tarjeta de sonido nueva, aun no se la marca, y esa dejarla para reproduccion, "lo que necesito es audio en stereo porque de ahi en adelante lo proceso en analogico".
La tarjeta de sonido integrada de la board la dejo para prescucha o PFL, despues de eso el sonido entra a un mexclador y luego a un equalizador de 15 bandas por canal, despues al crossover (ya que estoy trabajando a tres vias) y por ultimo a los amplificador.

No necesito grabar nada ya que es solo reproduccion de musica en un baile...


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> danirebollo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tres amplificador por canal? como piensas disponer los mosfets, en serie? jajaj de donde has sacado eso?
a los amplificadores les cuesta responder a niveles vajos? primera noticia...
de verdad, no te sigo... pones tantas invenciones de tu cosecha que no soy capaz de leerlo todo seguido entendiendo lo que pones...
como ya he dicho, si alguien pretende buen audio que se ponga una behringer usb, pero para escucharlo en unos altavoces de una via de 5" dudo que importe mucho eso o ponerte unos piezoelectricos.
y escribe bien spdif, creia que lo de antes era un error... sabiendote tan purista... Sony Phillips Digital InterFace


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

osval dijo:
			
		

> Saludos compañeros.
> Tengo un pequeño dilema, ya que no se que comprar para darle mas nitidez y calidad a mi sistema de audio. Tengo pensado comprarme un ecualizador Behringer fbq 1502, pero mirando en un post del foro dicen que un ecualizador no es lo maximo para realzar la calidad del sonido. Mi sistema consta de una consola Behringer Xenyx 802, un amplificador hecho por mi con una tarjeta rca de 500W por canal, unas cabinas con parlante de 15" x 1000W y la fuente sonora es mi pc con winamp con poderoso dfx. Por favor necesito una asesoria para saber en que invertir mejor mi dinero y no malgastarlo en cosas que despues me voy a arrepentir.
> De antemano muchas gracias.


A ver... los altavoces que tienes... tienen una via? ni siquiera tienen trompeta?
lo de 1000w me suena a cacharro... quizas no te merezca la pena tanto esfuerzo para escucharlo en unos altavoces de pro.
repitero el uso de una tarjeta externa puesto que las internas cuentan con el ruido de la derivacion de tierra del ordenador y es un poco incomodo...
Otra cosa que puedes hacer es comprarte la behringer usb y cambiarle los operacionales.
que uso le das?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

la aplicacion es en una especie de discomovil, nada de sonido en directo es solamente poner musica en un baile, elegi el PC por facilidad porque antes lo hacia con CD y era mas complicado los cambios de musica y las unidades de CD se desgastaban bastante, lo que yo pienso hacer es lo siguiente:

Comprar una tarjeta de sonido nueva, aun no se la marca, y esa dejarla para reproduccion, "lo que necesito es audio en stereo porque de ahi en adelante lo proceso en analogico".
La tarjeta de sonido integrada de la board la dejo para prescucha o PFL, despues de eso el sonido entra a un mexclador y luego a un equalizador de 15 bandas por canal, despues al crossover (ya que estoy trabajando a tres vias) y por ultimo a los amplificador.

No necesito grabar nada ya que es solo reproduccion de musica en un baile...


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> la aplicacion es en una especie de discomovil, nada de sonido en directo es solamente poner musica en un baile, elegi el PC por facilidad porque antes lo hacia con CD y era mas complicado los cambios de musica y las unidades de CD se desgastaban bastante, lo que yo pienso hacer es lo siguiente:
> 
> Comprar una tarjeta de sonido nueva, aun no se la marca, y esa dejarla para reproduccion, "lo que necesito es audio en stereo porque de ahi en adelante lo proceso en analogico".
> La tarjeta de sonido integrada de la board la dejo para prescucha o PFL, despues de eso el sonido entra a un mexclador y luego a un equalizador de 15 bandas por canal, despues al crossover (ya que estoy trabajando a tres vias) y por ultimo a los amplificador.
> ...


la behringer usb (le voy a gastar el nombre..) tiene salida de minijack adicional, asi que la escucha la podrias hacer desde ella, y deshabilitar el uso de la otra. Es mejor que la deshabilites puesto que el procesador va a tener que procesar a dos fuentes de salida de audio sino.
lo de "estoy trabajando a tres vias"... explicate: triamplificas? si una via es el 15" cuales son las otras dos?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

graves, medios y altos, por separado, para ello se usa el crossover.


----------



## danirebollo (Feb 2, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> graves, medios y altos, por separado, para ello se usa el crossover.


yaya, a ver... pero no me has respondido a mi pregunta: si tienes tres vias, triamplificas? no? y si es asi, y una via es el 15", cuales son las otras dos?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

danirebollo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder la ostia! ya podia yo rayarme la vida con las siglas mil gracias!. Mira algo peco de n00b purista (no lo niego), y no me expreso ni de coña lo claramente que deseeo, pero hay algo que se de propia experiencia, reproducir las frecuencias de un sonido por separado da profundidad, quiza sea porque en la naturaleza ningun sonido procede de la misma fuente, ni la voz, ya que no es solo una cuerda vocal la que vivra, por eso digo que vas a requerir mas de un altavoz por canal si quieres mejorar el audio.

Esto si quieres te lo crees y si no no. 

Pero el caso es que de siempre se ha tratado de "imitar" un poco esto, mira los twiter, mira los altavoces de neopreno, no funcionan directamente de una fuente a su frecuencia, si no que se ajusta la frecuencia de la fuente a ese tipo de altavoz (si es un twiter se filtran medios y bajos...).


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 2, 2009)

Si claro triamplificadorfico.  Yo tengo dos cajas dobles 15", para medios, 2 bajos E36 cerwin vega 18" , seis tweeter bala y dos driver de compresion de 1" para altos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 16, 2009)

Bueno muchachos hice varias pruebas y definitivamente me quedo con el formato mp3 pero a 320Kbps, la calidad de sonido con el WAV es como si estubiera sonando el propio CD pero es muy pesado. Les dejo los resultados de las pruebas que hice.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 16, 2009)

Oye loco, gracias por esa prueba que hicistes, en años pasados también traté de hacer algo parecido con puro tecnología humana poniendo mi oído mal entrenado a prueba! 

Y llegue a esa misma conclusión que vos! 

Siempre grabo de 192Kbps cuando es de CD´s piratas y cuando son originales grabo en 224Kbps. Pero lamentablemente tengo que sujetarme a los 128Kbps del ARES y que de vez en cuando hay canciones con calidad que se bajan de este programa! También es cierto que he bajado canciones a 192Kbps y cuando la escuchas son malas en calidad, parecen de fuente original de 64kbps y ellos les aumentan la velocidad reproducción creyendo que le podrán subir nitidez!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 16, 2009)

Exacto amigo, yo por ejemplo tengo mi computador repleto de musica grabada a 128Kbps y creia que grabando de los cds pirata a 320Kbps podria mejorar en algo pero con esto me doy cuenta que no es asi...


----------

